# Snoop is all elite



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

AEW Announces Three Special Episodes Of Dynamite - Snoop Dogg & Others To Appear


AEW Announces Three Special Episodes Of Dynamite - Snoop Dogg & Others To Appear Wrestling News and Rumors



www.google.com


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Another 50 year old man who won't take things seriously at all.

AEW needs to get away from all these celebrity appearances I think. Nobody wants to see Snoop on a wrestling show.

I bet he does a segment with Cody. Tell em' @bdon


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Another 50 year old man who won't take things seriously at all.
> 
> AEW needs to get away from all these celebrity appearances I think. Nobody wants to see Snoop on a wrestling show.


He was great with Tyson Jones ppv. I think he'll get product & have fun.


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

Yea AEW is quickly turning into Hogan era TNA.

Snoop dog is a has been at this point but he sure as hell will be taking a lot of money for his appearances.

And with all those signings like Sting, I wouldn’t be surprised if we soon see another Hogan run in AEW or Rick flair or whatever .

AEW is really going after TNA steps. First they start good with a couple top wwe guys like Jericho and Ambrose and the rest were mostly Indy guys like Omega, MJF, etc.

Then they slowly start hiring way past their primes guys like Sting, Snoop dog ,who knows what else and put the spotlight on them and spending a lot of resources on them while most people who supported AEW in the first place wanted a show that’s different and new from WWE with fresh new faces and original booking.

Yea this won’t send well


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Poop is all elite


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Very random lol. Isn't he sasha banks uncle?

Hopefully he can get some more eyes on the product. Doggystyles a classic and everybody loves snoop dogg

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

He is there to promote the Go Big Show thing. He is one of the hosts/judges/whatever with Cody.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> He is there to promote the Go Big Show thing. He is one of the hosts/judges/whatever with Cody.


Well fuck me slowly with a chainsaw: I was legit going to say there is no way they do a segment with Snoop and Cody rHHHodes, @Two Sheds — all I have left to say now is...

....

Tell em, @Chip Chipperson !!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

AEW wants every guest host Raw has ever had.

Cant wait for Pee Wee Herman to become all elite


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Well fuck me slowly with a chainsaw: I was legit going to say there is no way they do a segment with Snoop and Cody rHHHodes, @Two Sheds — all I have left to say now is...
> 
> ....
> 
> Tell em, @Chip Chipperson !!


Yeah, and me being meh about it might be taken as anti-AEW but really I just hate all those dumb reality/competition shows with celebrity judges. I would rather watch Herb Abrams book a show on cocaine (which to be fair, was probably almost all of them) than watch any of that crap.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> AEW wants every guest host Raw has ever had.
> 
> Cant wait for Pee Wee Herman to become all elite


"This is Bob Barker reminding you to help control the geek population. Have your Bucks spayed or neutered!"


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Well fuck me slowly with a chainsaw: I was legit going to say there is no way they do a segment with Snoop and Cody rHHHodes, @Two Sheds — all I have left to say now is...
> 
> ....
> 
> Tell em, @Chip Chipperson !!


...

A great honour but I couldn't possibly tell em.

I am not worthy


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Snoop Dog is everywhere. Dude does what he wants, where he wants, when he wants lol


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Meh he appears on wwe too. And his on a show on tnt


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

i'm fine with celebrities as long they don't make PRO wrestlers look like fools
so we should reserve judgment until we see what exactly is he going to do


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I bet Snoop comes on to judge a singing contest between Jericho and Marko. Marko wins so Jericho attacks from behind.

Other judges: Britt B and Rebel


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I bet Snoop comes on to judge a singing contest between Jericho and Marko. Marko wins so Jericho attacks from behind.
> 
> Other judges: Britt B and Rebel


The twist: Marko uses a dido as a mic.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I bet Snoop comes on to judge a singing contest between Jericho and Marko. Marko wins so Jericho attacks from behind.
> 
> Other judges: Britt B and Rebel


Based on what happened shouldn't it be a singing contest between stunt and Tully ending with stunt being mind broken. Thus giving us a 2 on 2 feud.

Let's be real though his probably goanna talk about shaq being whack on a diss track while Brandi gyrates in the back......jack


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Based on what happened shouldn't it be a singing contest between stunt and Tully ending with stunt being mind broken. Thus giving us a 2 on 2 feud.
> 
> Let's be real though his probably goanna talk about shaq being whack on a diss track while Brandi gyrates in the back......jack


Shaq Vs Snoop on PPV. I don't hate it.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I bet Snoop comes on to judge a singing contest between Jericho and Marko. Marko wins so Jericho attacks from behind.
> 
> Other judges: Britt B and Rebel


Jericho will not agree to this, Marko Stunt is a better singer than Jericho
if this segment happened it will Embarrass Jericho in front of his music industry friends and the world


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Title of this thread should read "WWE Hall Of Famer to appear on AEW Holiday/Christmas Special"


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Victor86 said:


> Yea AEW is quickly turning into Hogan era TNA.
> 
> Snoop dog is a has been at this point but he sure as hell will be taking a lot of money for his appearances.
> 
> ...


Nah. They just need to stay away from Hogan/NWO and they'll be fine, live and prosper.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

kyledriver said:


> Very random lol. Isn't he sasha banks uncle?


Cousin, not uncle, but yes they're related.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Shaq, musical segments, 62 year old neck injury Sting, Snoop Dogg, 14 man tag matches, Tony Khan on screen, awful commentary, too many camera cuts. We WWE now y'all.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> Title of this thread should read "WWE Hall Of Famer to appear on AEW Holiday/Christmas Special"


Are you sure you’re not a wrestling journalist?!


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Gross. Keep that guy away.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The guy did a really cringeworthy embarrassing Just Eat advert, so he will do anything.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

How about instead of getting has been celebrities, you bring in current day artists or celebrities? You know, people who would probably get today's young demographic to tune in? Nope, gotta get every old guy they can.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Don’t know if TNA or dying WCW.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Victor86 said:


> AEW is really going after TNA steps. First they start good with a couple top wwe guys like Jericho and Ambrose and the rest were mostly Indy guys like Omega, MJF, etc.


some of those "indy guys" deserve to be top guys, this is what we, the real fans, have been trying to tell WWE followers for FUCKING YEARS NOW!



Victor86 said:


> Yea this won’t send well


don't you mean , this WON'T end well


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Lame. But atleast the guy is still relevent unlike Shaq.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Lame. But atleast the guy is still relevent unlike Shaq.


He's known for the Menulog commercial here in Aus.

Relevant if you wanna get a feed. Bout it.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Snoop is all everything that gives him money.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> Title of this thread should read "WWE Hall Of Famer to appear on AEW Holiday/Christmas Special"


Was going to make an Observer joke, but La Parka beat me to it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> How about instead of getting has been celebrities, you bring in current day artists or celebrities? You know, people who would probably get today's young demographic to tune in? Nope, gotta get every old guy they can.


I brought this up in the ratings thread actually. If the AEW demo is so lucrative and AEW are killing it in the demo why aren't any young celebrities interested in appearing?

Ariana Grande, Miley Cyrus, Bieber or even current athletes and musicians as opposed to dudes in their fifties.

I don't want to turn this into a ratings argument but it's because the demo isn't that special and these current day young celebrities don't really care. Guys like Shaq and Snoop are only appearing because TNT is asking them to also.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The "has-been" comments... I dunno what kind of bubble you're living in, but old Snoop recently went viral for a role on one of the biggest PPVs in years. Bringing him in after being on Tyson vs. Jones is super smart business. He's arguably more relevant now than when he made his WWE appearances.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I brought this up in the ratings thread actually. If the AEW demo is so lucrative and AEW are killing it in the demo why aren't any young celebrities interested in appearing?
> 
> Ariana Grande, Miley Cyrus, Bieber or even current athletes and musicians as opposed to dudes in their fifties.
> 
> I don't want to turn this into a ratings argument but it's because the demo isn't that special and these current day young celebrities don't really care. Guys like Shaq and Snoop are only appearing because TNT is asking them to also.


We know the answer. I'd love to see the apologists' excuse.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

lol WWE are mad.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It's another TNT cross promotion. Snoop on that "Go Big Show" game show that Cody appeared on as a celebrity judge. 

Also WWE yanked all the Undertaker/Snoop merch they were selling (for what reason?!?) and are right pissed at Snoop.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Also WWE yanked all the Undertaker/Snoop merch they were selling (for what reason?!?) and are right pissed at Snoop.


It was limited time only merchandise. WWE don't care about AEW and certainly don't care about Snoop making a cameo for AEW in front of under a million people.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It was limited time only merchandise. WWE don't care about AEW and certainly don't care about Snoop making a cameo for AEW in front of under a million people.


It still shocks me that the best they can get is Snoop Dogg, why not get someone like The Weeknd? Someone who current day people can get behind? To be fair I doubt the Weeknd would accept to do it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It still shocks me that the best they can get is Snoop Dogg, why not get someone like The Weeknd? Someone who current day people can get behind? To be fair I doubt the Weeknd would accept to do it.


That's the issue. People argue the demo is so hot and AEW is so hot with the youth but if that were true the young celebrities would be all in on the program.

Instead it's celebs that TNT has contracted that they're sending to the wrestling show in hopes of getting ratings up on two programs (Shaq with Basketball, Snoop with the talent show)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It still shocks me that the best they can get is Snoop Dogg, why not get someone like The Weeknd? Someone who current day people can get behind? To be fair I doubt the Weeknd would accept to do it.


Or you are criminally unaware as to why they have got Snoop.

Which is likely the real reason.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Snoop is all everything that gives him money.


Exactly. Snoop did a song with big time rush (actually pretty good song) and katy perry


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Snoop is a snitch. Can't stand that fraud


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

This is just TK trying to appeal to the 90s crowd.

It's very reminiscent of Bischoff booking Kiss instead Limp Bizkit, despite the fact that Fred Durst is a massive wrestling fan and had been backstage at Nitro before or paying the No Limit Soldier's millions when he could have had someone like Jay Z, DMX, Eminem etc or his obsession with James Brown in 2000, you could have had Offspring, Green Day, Bloodhound Gang, you nob.

WWE then put out an album featuring Limp Bizkit etc and it goes platinum. Logic. 

Out of touch people in charge of a modern product, it's just stupid.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

the_flock said:


> This is just TK trying to appeal to the 90s crowd.
> 
> It's very reminiscent of Bischoff booking Kiss instead Limp Bizkit, despite the fact that Fred Durst is a massive wrestling fan and had been backstage at Nitro before or paying the No Limit Soldier's millions when he could have had someone like Jay Z, DMX, Eminem etc.
> 
> Out of touch people in charge of a modern product, it's just stupid.


Yeah, I don't dislike Snoop Dogg, but I don't understand getting old celebrities. Do they really bring that much to the table.

I remember thinking the same thing about KISS during the WCW days.

Also, didn't WWE have a Snoop Dogg x Undertaker shirt or something?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

zaz102 said:


> Yeah, I don't dislike Snoop Dogg, but I don't understand getting old celebrities. Do they really bring that much to the table.
> 
> I remember thinking the same thing about KISS during the WCW days.
> 
> ...


I just think they're stuck in the past and what they think is cool, isn't cool anymore. Yeah Snoop, Tyson, Shaq are all legends, but that doesn't equal money.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

the_flock said:


> I just think they're stuck in the past and what they think is cool, isn't cool anymore. Yeah Snoop, Tyson, Shaq are all legends, but that doesn't equal money.


My only guess is that AEW is trying to figure out how to bring in more eyeballs and outside celebrities make sense. And Snoop Dogg is on the TNT show Go Big Show, so maybe it was relatively cheap.

Or TNT wanted it to happen to try to get more eyeballs on Go Big Show.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Another 50 year old man who won't take things seriously at all.
> 
> AEW needs to get away from all these celebrity appearances I think. Nobody wants to see Snoop on a wrestling show.
> 
> I bet he does a segment with Cody. Tell em' @bdon


I do. I love Snoop. He's always great, fantastic entertainer. Single handedly was the star of the Tyson event.

Celebrities literally (even if as a form of attrition) bring attention. Why would AEW stop that?

Celebrities literally made WWE into what it is today.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

the_flock said:


> I just think they're stuck in the past and what they think is cool, isn't cool anymore. Yeah Snoop, Tyson, Shaq are all legends, but that doesn't equal money.


Cool amongst who?

These are literally 3 beloved celebrities, all very active. All hyper recognizable across the planet.

Who would equal money?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

10gizzle said:


> Cool amongst who?
> 
> These are literally 3 beloved celebrities, all very active. All hyper recognizable across the planet.
> 
> Who would equal money?


Snoop has 180k followers on Instagram. 24kgoldn who are new to the scene has 715k followers. Snoops last YouTube video from 2 weeks ago has 452k views. 24kgoldns last video from a week ago has 1.1 million views. Who's going to bring more eyes to the product? One is old, washed up, will do anything for money, the other is young, exciting and taking the world by storm. Which one should be booked? 

As I said before, Kiss were a legendary band in the late 90s, but they hadn't been popular for a decade and weren't cool anymore, Limp Bizkit were young, hungry, had attitude and fit in perfectly in an attitude era wrestling company. Only an absolute moron would pay Kiss a million dollars. That's exactly the same situation.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

10gizzle said:


> Cool amongst who?
> 
> These are literally 3 beloved celebrities, all very active. All hyper recognizable across the planet.
> 
> Who would equal money?


Beloved celebrities 20 years Ago. AEW is supposed to be a youthful, full of attitude, new product which is taking the wrestling world by storm. Not a product which is taking WWE's castoffs Inc. Celebrities they had years ago. Its not a good luck at all.


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 20, 2020)

Does anyone know if they have plans for Mike Tyson to come back now he has had his match?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

It's hilarious to me how the people shitting on Snoop because he's a has been are the same who creamed their pants when Howard Stern didn't know what AEW was. Love the pick and chose of when old stars contributions are important or not.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

the_flock said:


> Beloved celebrities 20 years ago.


Disagreed completely. Your opinion. They're literally recognizable all over the fucking planet. Just because social media isn't part of their brand and empire doesn't mean they're not notable.

Are you a hip hop fan? Basketball fan? Boxing/MMA fan? I am. So personally, I'm happy to see all these entertainers, on the show that I watch once a week for entertainment.

Who would you prefer? Bieber? Kardashians?


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

10gizzle said:


> Disagreed completely. Your opinion. They're literally recognizable all over the fucking planet. Just because social media isn't part of their brand and empire doesn't mean they're not notable.
> 
> Are you a hip hop fan? Basketball fan? Boxing/MMA fan? I am. So personally, I'm happy to see all these entertainers, on the show that I watch once a week for entertainment.
> 
> Who would you prefer? Bieber? Kardashians?


I honestly think it has a lot to do with cross promotion with Go Big Show. 

Even though I'm not super current, I think Drake would be a pretty good modern equivalent to Snoop Dogg.

My guess is that the costs associated wouldn't even be close though.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Or you are criminally unaware as to why they have got Snoop.
> 
> Which is likely the real reason.


This guy get gets it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

the_flock said:


> Snoop has 180k followers on Instagram. 24kgoldn who are new to the scene has 715k followers. Snoops last YouTube video from 2 weeks ago has 452k views. 24kgoldns last video from a week ago has 1.1 million views. Who's going to bring more eyes to the product? One is old, washed up, will do anything for money, the other is young, exciting and taking the world by storm. Which one should be booked?
> 
> As I said before, Kiss were a legendary band in the late 90s, but they hadn't been popular for a decade and weren't cool anymore, Limp Bizkit were young, hungry, had attitude and fit in perfectly in an attitude era wrestling company. Only an absolute moron would pay Kiss a million dollars. That's exactly the same situation.


you can look at it from another point of view
Snoop may attract the more mature fans
AEW is not lacking in the young demo
but maybe they want a boost in the more mature demo, the ones who actually have money to spend
plus he is well known amongst the wrestling fans from his appearances with WWE


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It still shocks me that the best they can get is Snoop Dogg, why not get someone like The Weeknd? Someone who current day people can get behind? To be fair I doubt the Weeknd would accept to do it.


They got him because he commentated during that recent Tyson boxing event and it was gold. Fuckin gold. Tons of articles came out saying Snoop was the best part of the night and surprise surprise, 2 weeks later AEW announces he's coming to do commentary. Pretty clear order of operations on this one.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

10gizzle said:


> Disagreed completely. Your opinion. They're literally recognizable all over the fucking planet. Just because social media isn't part of their brand and empire doesn't mean they're not notable.
> 
> Are you a hip hop fan? Basketball fan? Boxing/MMA fan? I am. So personally, I'm happy to see all these entertainers, on the show that I watch once a week for entertainment.
> 
> Who would you prefer? Bieber? Kardashians?


As I said. AEW are supposed to be a more youthful, in your face, edgy product as opposed to WWE's tried and tested, tired formulaic product. 

Booking Mike Tyson, instead of Connor McGregor. Shaq instead of LeBron James. Snoop instead of 24kgoldn. 

Even WWE are booking Tyson Fury and David Guetta. Who are more relatable to today's audience than Mike Tyson and Snoop. 

As I said they are legends, but that isn't the problem. Do you think WWE would have succeeded having Whitesnake and Def Leppard songs in 2001/2 instead of Papa Roach and Limp Bizkit?


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

VIP86 said:


> you can look at it from another point of view
> Snoop may attract the more mature fans
> AEW is not lacking in the young demo
> but maybe they want a boost in the more mature demo, the ones who actually have money to spend
> plus he is well known amongst the wrestling fans from his appearances with WWE


Thats a good point. Combine that with them recently getting Sting. Probably the best realistic legend they could get. You might be on to something. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

the_flock said:


> As I said. AEW are supposed to be a more youthful, in your face, edgy product as opposed to WWE's tried and tested, tired formulaic product.
> 
> Booking Mike Tyson, instead of Connor McGregor. Shaq instead of LeBron James. Snoop instead of 24kgoldn.
> 
> ...


Snoop literally just had a commentary gig during that boxing PPV (which completely obliterated any wrestling PPV mind you) where he was amazing. 2 weeks later, AEW has him announced for commentary. Its nothing to do with his music.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Shock Street said:


> They got him because he commentated during that recent Tyson boxing event and it was gold. Fuckin gold. Tons of articles came out saying Snoop was the best part of the night and surprise surprise, 2 weeks later AEW announces he's coming to do commentary. Pretty clear order of operations on this one.


He was apparently the best part of it, but no one watched it. No one is talking about it. I get it, Snoop is friends with Tyson, let's book Tysons mate because that's what we like to do in AEW. Jobs for the boys. 

Snoops commentary videos have barely any views in the grand scheme of things. Connor McGregor responding to Jake Paul completely and utterly annihilated it. 

People saying social media doesn't matter, views don't matter etc etc are also the same people bleating every week about AEW killing it in the demos.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

zaz102 said:


> Thats a good point. Combine that with them recently getting Sting. Probably the best realistic legend they could get. You might be on to something.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Why book Sting though, when you could book CM Punk? Why book Sting, when you could have Conor McGregor and MJF trash talking each other. It makes no sense. But that's AEW for you.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

the_flock said:


> He was apparently the best part of it, but no one watched it. No one is talking about it. I get it, Snoop is friends with Tyson, let's book Tysons mate because that's what we like to do in AEW. Jobs for the boys.
> 
> Snoops commentary videos have barely any views in the grand scheme of things. Connor McGregor responding to Jake Paul completely and utterly annihilated it.
> 
> People saying social media doesn't matter, views don't matter etc etc are also the same people bleating every week about AEW killing it in the demos.


It sold 1.5 million payperviews and there were literal shit tons of articles about Snoop. This happened two weeks ago. Lots of people talked about it, just not with you.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

the_flock said:


> Why book Sting though, when you could book CM Punk? Why book Sting, when you could have Conor McGregor and MJF trash talking each other. It makes no sense. But that's AEW for you.


Well, i think i heard before they did try to get Punk so I'm not sure he's out of the questions.

Here are two reasons I could think of.

1. Money. Sting is probably significantly cheaper than Punk.

2. Capture an Older Audience/Lapsed Fan - They might consider this an objective since they are already doing well with young demographics and are hoping to expand their older demo a bit.

I know nothing about MacGregor talent wise, but I assume he would also cost a lot of money based on the paydays he was getting.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Shock Street said:


> It sold 1.5 million payperviews and there were literal shit tons of articles about Snoop. This happened two weeks ago. Lots of people talked about it, just not with you.


So 1.5 million people watched it 2 weeks ago and no one gives a shit now. That's how irrelevant it was. I had a look on YouTube and their post match interview has more views. 

Literally I haven't seen a single mention about the fight in the UK.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

the_flock said:


> So 1.5 million people watched it 2 weeks ago and no one gives a shit now. That's how irrelevant it was. I had a look on YouTube and their post match interview has more views.
> 
> Literally I haven't seen a single mention about the fight in the UK.


And I have never seen WWE or AEW mentioned in public in like 28 years of living in Canada. Whats your point. Your friends dont watch boxing? Great.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

zaz102 said:


> Well, i think i heard before they did try to get Punk so I'm not sure he's out of the questions.
> 
> Here are two reasons I could think of.
> 
> ...


They sent Punk an offer by text message and he was so dumbfounded by their lack of professionalism, that he refused to talk to them. Same thing happened with Orton and Orton ripped them a new one to the point TK spat his dummy out on twitter afterwards. 

Sting is on a multimillion dollar deal like the rest of them. 

I don't think Sting is going to increase viewership to the older generation. I just don't see it. He's not exactly Hulk Hogan or Ric Flair and even then I don't imagine they would increase viewership that much.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Shock Street said:


> And I have never seen WWE or AEW mentioned in public in like 28 years of living in Canada. Whats your point. Your friends dont watch boxing? Great.


Quite a few of my friends are massive boxing fans and they love Tyson, they never even mentioned the fight. I'm not just talking about them, I'm talking in general, next to no mention of the fight in the UK. If it was Tyson Fury, it would be headline news everywhere. That's the difference.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

the_flock said:


> They sent Punk an offer by text message and he was so dumbfounded by their lack of professionalism, that he refused to talk to them. Same thing happened with Orton and Orton ripped them a new one to the point TK spat his dummy out on twitter afterwards.
> 
> Sting is on a multimillion dollar deal like the rest of them.
> 
> I don't think Sting is going to increase viewership to the older generation. I just don't see it. He's not exactly Hulk Hogan or Ric Flair and even then I don't imagine they would increase viewership that much.


Didn't Punk just say he would potentially entertain an AEW offer less than a week ago?

And can you point to the contract info you have? I could be wrong, but I don't think they'd be in the same ballpark. And multimillion (if you have that fact) could mean 2M or 999M. Big difference.

You may be right that it won't help, but it doesn't mean they're not trying which you can't fault them for.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

the_flock said:


> As I said. AEW are supposed to be a more youthful, in your face, edgy product as opposed to WWE's tried and tested, tired formulaic product.
> 
> Booking Mike Tyson, instead of Connor McGregor. Shaq instead of LeBron James. Snoop instead of 24kgoldn.
> 
> ...


Listen man - on your general idea, we are in agreement. 

But what you're proposing is fantasy. Lebron, Connor, Drake....c'mon man. AEW isn't there yet. 

Tyson is literally mega popular. Not sure what the problem there is. I'd say he's become eve more popular later in life as he's become very likeable by many. He's also still a fucking killer. And is about to get even more attention with his legends league.

Snoop is still entertaining. He fits. He can talk shit, joke, rap, and best of all he can usually pull it ooff without looking or sounding like a cringey shill.

Shaq - TNT. Simple enough. I really hope for more basketball crossover though. 

99.9% of the planet could't pick out David Guetta from a crowd lol. He's a beast don't get me wrong but nobody I'd hang my hat on. Fury sure, but outside of fight fas (of which I am one), he's a relative nobody in the mainstream.

I think AEW just wants to lean on safe, recognizable celebs (and seemingly diverse).


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Go Big Show premieres the day after Dynamite, with Cody and Snoop on it. There's the reason. Cross-promotion.

For a young company, AEW has had some pretty impressive celebs, even if their usage hasn't always been satisfying.

Jack Whitehall, Shaq, Mike Tyson, Snoop Dogg.

On the wrestling side, Bret Hart, DDP, Sting.

As for Shaq, I feel like he is being used as a vehicle to make this Jade Cargill a big deal. I have no idea who she is really, but she looks incredible and if she can work, AEW may have a women's star.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

the_flock said:


> So 1.5 million people watched it 2 weeks ago and no one gives a shit now. That's how irrelevant it was. I had a look on YouTube and their post match interview has more views.
> 
> Literally I haven't seen a single mention about the fight in the UK.


This is the worst argument.

We live in an age where news lasts seconds. Do you remember how fast people stopped giving a fuck about the Notre Dame too?



the_flock said:


> Quite a few of my friends are massive boxing fans and they love Tyson, they never even mentioned the fight. I'm not just talking about them, I'm talking in general, next to no mention of the fight in the UK. If it was Tyson Fury, it would be headline news everywhere. That's the difference.


With all due respect, citing what is "mentioned" in UK media is no measuring stick at all.

Pulev - Joshua at Wembley is on BBC's front page online today. Think anyone gives a fuck? Are your friends taking about that? 

Last thing we need is another Ed Sheeran/GoT debacle.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

10gizzle said:


> This is the worst argument.
> 
> We live in an age where news lasts seconds. Do you remember how fast people stopped giving a fuck about the Notre Dame too?


I forgot to even address that part so thank you. I don't think there's been a match of anything that's been mentioned by the media 2 weeks afterward unless something insanely controversial happened.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

i have no idea who David Guetta is
but i know who Snoop Dogg is since i was a teenager
Snoop Dogg's name transcends the music world
he is well known around the globe both by name and by his unique look


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

10gizzle said:


> With all due respect, citing what is "mentioned" in UK media is no measuring stick at all.
> 
> Pulev - Joshua at Wembley is on BBC's front page online today. Think anyone gives a fuck? Are your friends taking about that?


You're talking about a rolling news feed, which updates every minute. Not the front page of a newspaper. So that example is ridiculous.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

the_flock said:


> You're talking about a rolling news feed, which updates every minute. Not the front page of a newspaper. So that example is ridiculous.


So are we talking about news mentions? Your buddies mentions? 

Doesn't matter - nothing is talked about 2 weeks later man. 

That's just (unfortunately) the world we live in now. 

It's all about content content content now now now.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

VIP86 said:


> i have no idea who David Guetta is
> but i know who Snoop Dogg is since i was a teenager
> Snoop Dogg's name transcends the music world
> he is well known around the globe both by name and by his unique look


You don't know who David Guetta is, but know who Snoop Dogg is, despite Snoop and Guetta having a number 1 song together called Sweat about a decade ago

You've never heard the song Titanium or When Love Takes Over?

The point is WWE booked him when he was at the top of his popularity. AEW are booking people at the end of their popularity


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Another 50 year old man who won't take things seriously at all.
> 
> AEW needs to get away from all these celebrity appearances I think. Nobody wants to see Snoop on a wrestling show.
> 
> I bet he does a segment with Cody. Tell em' @bdon



If you look at the track record its very very few people that are appealing as guests in wrestling. So that i agree 100 percent and i have no care to see him. That being said this has nothing to do with wrestling fans what so ever. This has to do with publicity and media exposer and that is what it will do for them. How much ? not necessarily help much with ratings but still get the name around. A lot of people still dont know them so anything helps when it comes to exposer and wwe is at least known weather you watch it or not. Lets just hope hes not over paying people for this but its for long term reasons anyways. News/media dont care if someone cares or not,They will still cover it and so the name will be covered in more places. In the end it helps but dam do they suck at using these celebs. I thought mike was used back and so was shack


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

the_flock said:


> You don't know who David Guetta is, but know who Snoop Dogg is, despite Snoop and Guetta having a number 1 song together called Sweat about a decade ago
> 
> You've never heard the song Titanium or When Love Takes Over?
> 
> The point is WWE booked him when he was at the top of his popularity. AEW are booking people at the end of their popularity


Perfectly reasonable for someone not to know him. He's only really known by people into EDM or Top 40.

And what did that do for them? Where is he now. What did Gronk do? 

I'd rather AEW try and work with people that might be recurring in the program.

David Guetta vs Snoop is literally not even debatable. 

I've literally seen him, AVB, Tiesto, all the legends in various places around the world. For as massive and popular as they are, they operate (mostly) in a differently world. They don't talk. They don't sing. They are artists, don't get me wrong - but what the heck do they have to contribute to a wrestling (or any sports themed) program for that matter?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

10gizzle said:


> Pulev - Joshua at Wembley is on BBC's front page online today. Think anyone gives a fuck? Are your friends taking about that?


Funnily enough, one of my mates literally sent me a video of this.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

10gizzle said:


> Perfectly reasonable for someone not to know him. He's only really known by people into EDM or Top 40.
> 
> And what did that do for them? Where is he now. What did Gronk do?
> 
> ...


I think we can all agree that regardless,, this is a blip on the radar. The biggest benefit is the cross promotion between shows on TNT.

Snoop realistically won't move the needle, but neither would someone more current like DJ marshmellow.

And honestly, even it was someone I enjoyed like Drake, it wouldn't do much for me personally 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's another TNT cross promotion. Snoop on that "Go Big Show" game show that Cody appeared on as a celebrity judge.
> 
> Also WWE yanked all the Undertaker/Snoop merch they were selling (for what reason?!?) and are right pissed at Snoop.


The collection was limited edition and only available until the 6th


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

the_flock said:


> Funnily enough, one of my mates literally sent me a video of this.


Hey man - I'll be watching lol. Don't get me wrong.

But I wasn't trying to shit on your point. I was more so just trying to say that everything is forgotten after it happens. European sports is very different in terms of news media. 

North America is a shitshow lol. It's sad that almost 300K people have died due to COVID or COVID related things but still, not a peep.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

zaz102 said:


> I think we can all agree that regardless,, this is a blip on the radar. The biggest benefit is the cross promotion between shows on TNT.
> 
> Snoop realistically won't move the needle, but neither would someone more current like DJ marshmellow.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Just gotta keep pumping out content.

There is a benefit though to having Dynamite be a program that regular features celebrities though. That builds some intrigue (albeit, not much).

Like I said before - AEW isn't trying to be WWE, they're trying to be Fornite.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

10gizzle said:


> He's only really known by people into EDM or Top 40.


I'm not in to either, far from it, but I know he's an absolutely massive international star who appeals to a younger demographic. 

Asking what he could contribute, the guy has 8.5million followers, he could get AEWs brand out there for a start. 

I'm not suggesting AEW should book him, I'm saying going after 50+ year old guys like Tyson who couldn't rip off an AEW tee and is seen falling asleep during an AEW show isn't a good look.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Snoop thing worked because of the absurdity of the Jake Paul vs Nate Robinson fight. He took the piss out of it because it was a circus match. You wouldn't want him doing the same with talent you want to be taken serious. So maybe if they have him with OC or John Silver it's cool. Maybe Punk out Peter Avalon. But when he did commentary for the UFC the fighters would get pissed off with him because well he talks like fans did at home and didn't massage their ego lol


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

the_flock said:


> You don't know who David Guetta is, but know who Snoop Dogg is, despite Snoop and Guetta having a number 1 song together called Sweat about a decade ago
> 
> You've never heard the song Titanium or When Love Takes Over?
> 
> The point is WWE booked him when he was at the top of his popularity. AEW are booking people at the end of their popularity


that's exactly why i said "Snoop Dogg's name transcends the music world"
because i never been a big fan of listening to a lot of music, but i still knew who he was
plus i don't think his popularity diminished, it's just his fans are now all grown up so they don't spend their entire time on the internet
they are TV fans mainly, hence why AEW want him on TV


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> The Snoop thing worked because of the absurdity of the Jake Paul vs Nate Robinson fight. He took the piss out of it because it was a circus match. You wouldn't want him doing the same with talent you want to be taken serious. So maybe if they have him with OC or John Silver it's cool. Maybe Punk out Peter Avalon. But when he did commentary for the UFC the fighters would get pissed off with him because well he talks like fans did at home and didn't massage their ego lol


I agree with this. Depends on how its shown. Like if I was in AEW, I would have been super pissed when Tyson was yawning.

Hopefully, Snoop can at least do better than that lol

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

the_flock said:


> I'm not in to either, far from it, but I know he's an absolutely massive international star who appeals to a younger demographic.
> 
> Asking what he could contribute, the guy has 8.5million followers, he could get AEWs brand out there for a start.
> 
> I'm not suggesting AEW should book him, I'm saying going after 50+ year old guys like Tyson who couldn't rip off an AEW tee and is seen falling asleep during an AEW show isn't a good look.


Sorry to burst your bubble but Guetta is not "younger demographic". He would appeal to people in my age group who were actually there and partying like idiots when he blew up.

Once these AEW games come out and these streaming and tech you tubers who literally have hundreds of millions of combined subs start playing/reviewing - now THAT is something that can have a big (and sustainable) impact.

I can't even think of any celebrity who fits in a wrestling show.

Snoop does. Shaq does. Tyson does. All larger than life personalities. All very well respected in the media world.

Samuel L Jackson though.....DAMN


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> The Snoop thing worked because of the absurdity of the Jake Paul vs Nate Robinson fight. He took the piss out of it because it was a circus match. You wouldn't want him doing the same with talent you want to be taken serious. So maybe if they have him with OC or John Silver it's cool. Maybe Punk out Peter Avalon. But when he did commentary for the UFC the fighters would get pissed off with him because well he talks like fans did at home and didn't massage their ego lol


You certainly wouldn't have him commentate on half the roster, he would have a field day at Luchasaurus, Marko Stunt et Al.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Who the fuck is David Guetta?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

the_flock said:


> You certainly wouldn't have him commentate on half the roster, he would have a field day at Luchasaurus, Marko Stunt et Al.


Oh theres no way Snoops not getting a taped episode. They can't risk that even though its exactly what I want


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

the_flock said:


> You certainly wouldn't have him commentate on half the roster, he would have a field day at Luchasaurus, Marko Stunt et Al.





Shock Street said:


> Oh theres no way Snoops not getting a taped episode. They can't risk that even though its exactly what I want


Would probably be the best commentated episode of Dynamite lol.

Can we just have Snoop become Scorpio Sky's manager?

Would make him infinitely more interesting,.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Another 50 year old man who won't take things seriously at all.
> 
> AEW needs to get away from all these celebrity appearances I think. Nobody wants to see Snoop on a wrestling show.
> 
> I bet he does a segment with Cody. Tell em' @bdon


Snoop Dogg is super mainstream and is fresh off calling the Tyson/Jones fight — a performance that had the internet world buzzing. Do we need a long in-ring segment with him? No. But having him on the show during a segment or calling a match, and posting that on social media will get their brand attention, get some new followers and continue to move the viewership needle.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

10gizzle said:


> Once these AEW games come out and these streaming and tech you tubers who literally have hundreds of millions of combined subs start playing/reviewing - now THAT is something that can have a big (and sustainable) impact.
> 
> Snoop does. Shaq does. Tyson does. All larger than life personalities. All very well respected in the media world.
> 
> Samuel L Jackson though.....DAMN


Depends how many people actually play the game. I don't think you're going to get the amount that Cyberpunk gets for instance. 

You make a good point about the game, wouldn't you want younger stars doing the soundtrack, appearing at a ppv, doing the theme song of a PPV etc. I know when WWE did it in the early noughties, it was a huge deal. That's what I would be aiming for. 

I can think of a lot of famous people who would fit in with a wrestling crowd and make a lot of noise. 

If I had my own promotion and my Dad was a billionaire, I wouldn't be living out my 1990s fantasy and booking guys like Mike Tyson. I would be making offers out to whoever is popular at that time, if they turn it down, move on to the next one. 

You just know that if there was a rise and fall of AEW, Tyson yawning and Snoop trash talking would be front and centre.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

the_flock said:


> Depends how many people actually play the game. I don't think you're going to get the amount that Cyberpunk gets for instance.
> 
> You make a good point about the game, wouldn't you want younger stars doing the soundtrack, appearing at a ppv, doing the theme song of a PPV etc. I know when WWE did it in the early noughties, it was a huge deal. That's what I would be aiming for.
> 
> ...


That Rise and Fall would be a piece of entertainment though. 

Their fall would actually be due to financial mismanagement, bad PR, and most likely really shitting the bed with TNT and none of that would make for a fun documentary. Even if TNT dropped them, someone would take them immediately. 

In terms of the games - 100% can't compete with the marketing. Beauty of youtubers - THEY REVIEW EVERYTHING. 

If the game can just be adequate to moderately decent, it'll be a boon for the follow up. I see this more as a proof of concept.

AEW is literally built for gaming/reddit/twitter/YouTube etc...That's their aesthetic. 

That's why so many wrestling purists hate it.

Because its not for them. It'll never be what they had or what they hope it will be. Better to just ditch that pipe dream and cheer for AEW to at least grow simply to benefit the business. That's really what I'm hoping for. I could care less if it was AEW, ImPACT or anyone else.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

AEW needs the one and only
Supa Hot Fire


----------



## Unityring (Jun 25, 2020)

I don’t know much about hip hop,but to me it would make more sense to get a young rapper who is popular among the younger generation.
Tyson,Shaq,Snoop and Tony Hawk lol
All guys who peaked in popularity 20 years ago.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zaz102 said:


> I agree with this. Depends on how its shown. Like if I was in AEW, I would have been super pissed when Tyson was yawning.
> 
> Hopefully, Snoop can at least do better than that lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Yup just got to find the perfect spot for him. 



the_flock said:


> You certainly wouldn't have him commentate on half the roster, he would have a field day at Luchasaurus, Marko Stunt et Al.


For sure lol. I'd think he'd give Eddie props on a promo, but then I also think he'd kill The Butcher for his mustache lol.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Yup just got to find the perfect spot for him.
> 
> 
> 
> For sure lol. I'd think he'd give Eddie props on a promo, but then I also think he'd kill The Butcher for his mustache lol.


They would keep Sonny Kiss off that show.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Unityring said:


> I don’t know much about hip hop,but to me it would make more sense to get a young rapper who is popular among the younger generation.
> Tyson,Shaq,Snoop and Tony Hawk lol
> All guys who peaked in popularity 20 years ago.


Snoop Dogg does a lot more than rap. They're not getting him to be a musical guest, they're getting him to commentate.


----------



## Unityring (Jun 25, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> Snoop Dogg does a lot more than rap. They're not getting him to be a musical guest, they're getting him to commentate.


Could be funny.


Shock Street said:


> Snoop Dogg does a lot more than rap. They're not getting him to be a musical guest, they're getting him to commentate.


The whole card? Or just a match?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

the_flock said:


> They would keep Sonny Kiss off that show.


I think he knows he can't call Sonny a he bitch or anything outlandish. Now Nyla on the other hand


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Credit to Snoop, he's parlayed a thirty year career out of one hit song and being a pot head.

I have absolutely no interest in watching him though and will skip any appearance he makes. Snoop's so ubiquitous and spread so thin he's not going to pop a rating.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Unityring said:


> Could be funny.
> 
> The whole card? Or just a match?


I actually may be mistaken, I thought they both said commentary and it turns out Jerichos says commentary, Snoops the week after says Special Appearance. I assume its gonna be commentary still, but definitely not the entire card.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

the_flock said:


> They would keep Sonny Kiss off that show.





RapShepard said:


> I think he knows he can't call Sonny a he bitch or anything outlandish. Now Nyla on the other hand


I'd actually think Snoop would actually commend a young black entertainer trying to find their way in an industry historically dominated by white people.

I'd bet he'd throw respect Sonnys way for still having the balls to come out every week and hustle.

I mean, I'm not a fan of the gimmick or the talent but shit, that doesn't mean that Kiss can't improve, adapt.

I'd actually love to see Sonny turn heel, kill Janela off of TV and join Vickie and Nyla.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AthleticGirth said:


> Credit to Snoop, he's parlayed a thirty year career out of one hit song and being a pot head.
> 
> I have absolutely no interest in watching him though and will skip any appearance he makes. Snoop's so ubiquitous and spread so thin he's not going to pop a rating.


1 hit sheesh tough crowd lol.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Unityring said:


> I don’t know much about hip hop,but to me it would make more sense to get a young rapper who is popular among the younger generation.
> Tyson,Shaq,Snoop and Tony Hawk lol
> All guys who peaked in popularity 20 years ago.


Working on improving that 50+


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> 1 hit sheesh tough crowd lol.


Some seriously negative people around here wow. Lol.

He's a cultural icon. He's a founding father of West Coast Rap. He's an obelisk to the modern Cannabis culture. You don't have to care about his role or accomplishments but to diminish them is kind of pointless.

Dude was a fucking crip and is now worth 150M and has collabbed with everyone in media.

What have you accomplished, @AthleticGirth, if you don't mind my asking, since you're just an apt judge of someones CV.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Working on improving that 50+


You guys will spin anything. Haha.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

A-E-double izzle


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

the_flock said:


> You guys will spin anything. Haha.


LOL. It's annoying both ways.

AEW wants the kids who get to watch wresting and hear shit and asshole said on TV. Those are the same kids that have turned aesthetic skins in video games into what is arguably the craziest racket of all. 

My nephew who is 11 won't be able to understand a badass like Stone Cold because they have grown up with different versions of what a badass is. Not Arnold. Not Tupac or Henry Rollins or Lemmy or Eric Cantona or Ali. 

That's where the OC's, Jack Perry's, etc come into play. Gives the young ones someone to like until they start wanting more aggression, anger, general badassery. An entry point.

At least this is how I'm reading them. The style, the vibe, it's like WCW but made for reddit and YouTube and children.

Its a new world out there, brother.


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

not trying to take snoops side. But business is business he was offered something with aew and he took it. He's a business man.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've never really cared about Snoop Dogg but don't exactly hate him either. His JustEat rap ads are genuis though! lol

Already can't wait for people complaining about Cody 'booking himself' into being in a segment/interaction with Snoop when they both are judges on that TNT talent show which it would actually make sense.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Definition of Technician said:


> It's hilarious to me how the people shitting on Snoop because he's a has been are the same who creamed their pants when Howard Stern didn't know what AEW was. Love the pick and chose of when old stars contributions are important or not.


No one was calling for Howard Stern to be a figure on AEW television, which is more to the point.

If Snoop hadn’t heard of AEW as a wrestling fan, AEW apologists would be pointing out how irrelecant



VIP86 said:


> you can look at it from another point of view
> Snoop may attract the more mature fans
> AEW is not lacking in the young demo
> but maybe they want a boost in the more mature demo, the ones who actually have money to spend
> plus he is well known amongst the wrestling fans from his appearances with WWE


More mature fans having more money is EXACTLY the opposite of the 18-49 being the key demo argument. 



TKO Wrestling said:


> Working on improving that 50+


But they don’t matter and don’t have any disposable income. 



Chris22 said:


> I've never really cared about Snoop Dogg but don't exactly hate him either. His JustEat rap ads are genuis though! lol
> 
> Already can't wait for people complaining about Cody 'booking himself' into being in a segment/interaction with Snoop when they both are judges on that TNT talent show which it would actually make sense.


I am willing to bet that this is the one celebrity Cody doesn’t interact with. Because AEW.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Wood said:


> More mature fans having more money is EXACTLY the opposite of the 18-49 being the key demo argument.


when did you see me argue about the key demo ?
i don't separate the importance of the demo from the importance of the overall viewers like the fanboys do
you know that i'm a fan but not a fanboy
that's why i don't participate in the pointless cold war that happens in the ratings thread every week


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Isn't/Wasn't the Snoop Dogg some sort of pimp? I wouldn't think turning out ladies would meet Tony Khan's approval. All the other minuscule things AEW talent has had to apologize for is nothing compared to being a scumbag pimp.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> It's hilarious to me how the people shitting on Snoop because he's a has been are the same who creamed their pants when Howard Stern didn't know what AEW was. Love the pick and chose of when old stars contributions are important or not.


Howard Stern actually just renewed his deal with Sirius XM (One of if not the largest satellite radio companies in the world) earlier this week for a 5 year deal worth approximately 400 million dollars (Minimum) over 5 years. It was such a big deal that him agreeing to terms actually boosted Sirius XM's share price. Not bad for a has been.

Also, didn't Dustin Rhodes invite Howard Stern to attend AEW which ended up being ignored? Irrelevant has been Howard wasn't interested in turning up to AEW for some much needed publicity.

I think he has higher ratings than AEW as well.



the_flock said:


> I don't think Sting is going to increase viewership to the older generation. I just don't see it. He's not exactly Hulk Hogan or Ric Flair and even then I don't imagine they would increase viewership that much.


I've found locally and in the past with national products that nostalgia can only take you so far. Sting might get them an initial boost which is great but if you don't have a kick ass show to hook the people you've got from the boost it's all pointless.



3venflow said:


> Jack Whitehall, Shaq, Mike Tyson, Snoop Dogg.
> 
> On the wrestling side, Bret Hart, DDP, Sting.
> 
> As for Shaq, I feel like he is being used as a vehicle to make this Jade Cargill a big deal. I have no idea who she is really, but she looks incredible and if she can work, AEW may have a women's star.


Shaq and Tyson's appearances both made wrestling look like the worst thing ever, Snoop hasn't appeared yet and Jack Whitehall is someone I don't even know despite being in the 18-49 demographic.

Bret Hart, DDP and Sting are great names to have but anyone with money could sign them. I think Bret is like $5000.00 USD so if you have that you can book Bret also.



Shock Street said:


> I actually may be mistaken, I thought they both said commentary and it turns out Jerichos says commentary, Snoops the week after says Special Appearance. I assume its gonna be commentary still, but definitely not the entire card.


Why am I not shocked that AEW is promoting the Jericho on commentary thing? It was mildly amusing 9 months ago so lets keep pumping it down peoples throats!



BlueEyedDevil said:


> Isn't/Wasn't the Snoop Dogg some sort of pimp? I wouldn't think turning out ladies would meet Tony Khan's approval. All the other minuscule things AEW talent has had to apologize for is nothing compared to being a scumbag pimp.


This is a great point and something I hadn't thought about. High and mighty Tony banned Hogan for saying the N-Word but check out Snoop's criminal record:

1990 - Arrested and charged with possession of illegal drugs and drug dealing.

July 1993 - Arrested for illegally being in possession of a firearm.

August 1993 - Charged with murder. He allegedly drove the car during a drive by shooting. Super lawyer Johnny Cochrane helped him get out of it.

2003 - 2004 - Became a professional pimp. 

April 2006 - After being denied entry to the first class lounge at an airport Snoop and his crew got into a physical fight with Police and vandalised someones shop. Seven Police Officers were injured during the fight and the UK banned him from entering the country until 2010

September 2006 - Arrested for being in possession of a prohibited weapon at an airport (A police baton)

October 2006 - Arrested for illegally being in possession of a firearm and being in possession of weed.

November 2006 - Arrested for illegally being in possession of a firearm and illegal drugs (Cocaine and Weed). When arrested two members of his entourage were Crips gang members

July 2012 - Banned from entering Norway due to being in possession of illegal drugs (Weed)

---

Now, I'm not the biggest rap fan or Snoop fan but you'd have to say it's a little bit of a double standard if Hulk Hogan gets banned for saying the N-Word but Snoop Dogg can murder someone and be invited to the Dub with open arms...no?

That's not even mentioning that earlier this year convicted rapist Mike Tyson was on the show. I don't wanna call TK hypocritical but it's kind of coming across that way.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> No one was calling for Howard Stern to be a figure on AEW television, which is more to the point.
> 
> If Snoop hadn’t heard of AEW as a wrestling fan, AEW apologists would be pointing out how irrelecant
> 
> ...


Must you say aew apologists? I'm trying to get people to stop labelling people and putting them into groups. That won't happen if apologists or angry Aussie's or super fans or cynical six are being thrown around.

Please stop


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Howard Stern actually just renewed his deal with Sirius XM (One of if not the largest satellite radio companies in the world) earlier this week for a 5 year deal worth approximately 400 million dollars (Minimum) over 5 years. It was such a big deal that him agreeing to terms actually boosted Sirius XM's share price. Not bad for a has been.
> 
> Also, didn't Dustin Rhodes invite Howard Stern to attend AEW which ended up being ignored? Irrelevant has been Howard wasn't interested in turning up to AEW for some much needed publicity.
> 
> ...


If you think cable is dying satellite radio is more critical. No way does stern do higher figure than aew


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pippen94 said:


> If you think cable is dying satellite radio is more critical. No way does stern do higher figure than aew


Depends upon if he goes digital and gets the right marketing. Radio is not dead. Things like Spotify hasn't helped us but its not dead


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Must you say aew apologists? I'm trying to get people to stop labelling people and putting them into groups. That won't happen if apologists or *angry Aussie's* or super fans or *cynical six* are being thrown around.
> 
> Please stop


I like the bolded two and request we keep them in tribute to Garty who is no longer with us.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

This is more of a question, but why are there people that act like wrestling is like teams (e.g. Team WWE vs Team AEW).

I stopped watching WWE for the most part, but I respect what they do and I'd be damned if I missed a Royal Rumble or WrestleMania. And the occasional story/character can pull you in (CM Punk for me).

As fans, its nice to have options and we get to enjoy all of it.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I’m not a fan of celebrities appearing on wrestling shows in general, but it’s not a huge deal for me either way. I know why AEW is doing it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

zaz102 said:


> This is more of a question, but why are there people that act like wrestling is like teams (e.g. Team WWE vs Team AEW).
> 
> I stopped watching WWE for the most part, but I respect what they do and I'd be damned if I missed a Royal Rumble or WrestleMania. And the occasional story/character can pull you in (CM Punk for me).
> 
> ...


Good question. I don't have an answer lol


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

zaz102 said:


> This is more of a question, but why are there people that act like wrestling is like teams (e.g. Team WWE vs Team AEW).
> 
> I stopped watching WWE for the most part, but I respect what they do and I'd be damned if I missed a Royal Rumble or WrestleMania. And the occasional story/character can pull you in (CM Punk for me).
> 
> ...





zaz102 said:


> This is more of a question, but why are there people that act like wrestling is like teams (e.g. Team WWE vs Team AEW).
> 
> I stopped watching WWE for the most part, but I respect what they do and I'd be damned if I missed a Royal Rumble or WrestleMania. And the occasional story/character can pull you in (CM Punk for me).
> 
> ...


Amen! Wrestling needs more fans like you.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I like the bolded two and request we keep them in tribute to Garty who is no longer with us.


I never like to group people together, especially those from a particular country, but I have met, travelled and spent a lot of time and KMs with Aussies and angry or disrespectful is the last thing I'd call them.

I remember I was in Berlin with a couple of dudes from Melbourne and Brisbane and I after taking me through the whole typical drop bear bullshit, I asked them how come Aussies abroad were cool, kind to everyone, always willing to engage others especially solo travellers, they basically told me since travelling after high school is basically a right of passage it allows a bit more perspective at an early age. Also how apparently thinking you're above other is generally frowned upon socially whereas in the West it's more so something insecure people strive for (this is obviously the case everywhere though).


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Another 50 year old man who won't take things seriously at all.
> 
> AEW needs to get away from all these celebrity appearances I think. Nobody wants to see Snoop on a wrestling show.
> 
> I bet he does a segment with Cody. Tell em' @bdon


I think Cody and Snoop are both on that dumb game show Cody was on. So, probably this is accurate


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Good question. I don't have an answer lol


People like being a part a side. It's convenient. Easier to be told what to think and just spew it out.

Provides grounding, direction, something to feel part of. 

For a saying that's used all the fucking time incessantly, people don't seem to want to accept that there are in fact levels to everything. 

I fucking hate sides. I think its one of the worst things we have in society today.

Reason being it takes vulnerabilityto admit you're wrong. 

It takes backbone, patience and empathy to be willing to hear someone out even if you think they're horseshit.

It takes self esteem to not need to change everyone mind and be confident yet always adaptable in your viewpoints.

Simply put - it's just easier to pick a side.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Orange & snoop together would melt internet


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Will somebody say Just eat?


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

10gizzle said:


> Some seriously negative people around here wow. Lol.
> 
> He's a cultural icon. He's a founding father of West Coast Rap. He's an obelisk to the modern Cannabis culture. You don't have to care about his role or accomplishments but to diminish them is kind of pointless.
> 
> ...


Look, I'm glad you and others are pumped for Snoop, but to me he means absolutely nothing, on an entertainment or cultural level. Just another over exposed celeb famous for being famous.

I remember him appearing on WWE where he did his same old shtick, same shtick he'll do on AEW. You just have to look over at NXT to see Pat McAfee raising the bar as to what a celebrity can offer the business.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Wood said:


> No one was calling for Howard Stern to be a figure on AEW television, which is more to the point.
> 
> If Snoop hadn’t heard of AEW as a wrestling fan, *AEW apologists would be pointing out how irrelecant*


lol, either someone is relevant or not. Stern to you became relevant and mainstream because he criticized AEW, but Snoop Dog (who's a much bigger star), isn't? k


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Orange & snoop together would melt internet


Bet anything Snoop lines up with Team Taz


AthleticGirth said:


> Look, I'm glad you and others are pumped for Snoop, but to me he means absolutely nothing, on an entertainment or cultural level. Just another over exposed celeb famous for being famous.
> 
> I remember him appearing on WWE where he did his same old shtick, same shtick he'll do on AEW. You just have to look over at NXT to see Pat McAfee raising the bar as to what a celebrity can offer the business.


I'm not even pumped for him TBH. I've been a huge hip hop fan for 24 years so I've had enough of him lol.

I'm with you on generally people famous for being famous. Fuck em. I'm as anti-celebrity as it gets. 

Who knows man, maybe he'll impress you. Pat McAfee is awesome. You think anyone expected a former punter to arguably one of the most believable characters in WWE? 

I find, especially in situations where you don't care, it's nice to have an open mind as you never know. 

And FYI - my main gripe wasn't anything other than saying his entire career is one song. This is objectively, incorrect.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> lol, either someone is relevant or not. Stern to you became relevant and mainstream because he criticized AEW, but Snoop Dog (who's a much bigger star), isn't? k


Hellooooo. He just signed a 5 year deal worth 400 million dollars to be the biggest star on satellite. He interviewed stars that would never go on AEW such as Miley Cyrus, Harry Styles, Elton John, Jane Fonda etc. Good mix of legends, young people that appeal etc. These are interviews from this year by the way.

He's not as mainstream and relevant as he was 20 years ago but he's still someone that every publicist wants to have their clients interviewed by and he still has an audience that is attractive to big time celebrities, advertisers and sponsors.

Also, in the United States I'd probably say Howard and Snoop are on the same level fame wise. Snoop wins internationally though.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hellooooo. He just signed a 5 year deal worth 400 million dollars to be the biggest star on satellite. He interviewed stars that would never go on AEW such as Miley Cyrus, Harry Styles, Elton John, Jane Fonda etc. Good mix of legends, young people that appeal etc. These are interviews from this year by the way.
> 
> He's not as mainstream and relevant as he was 20 years ago but he's still someone that every publicist wants to have their clients interviewed by and he still has an audience that is attractive to big time celebrities, advertisers and sponsors.
> 
> Also, in the United States I'd probably say Howard and Snoop are on the same level fame wise. Snoop wins internationally though.


It's not 1996 anymore - Stern has become more mainstream in his views over the years & young male demo which once was bulk of audience now make up little.
Being king of satellite radio in 2020 is like be top fax machine salesman


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Will bring some views but I don't really like snoop dog much. I wonder if sasha banks will get punished now?!


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

This is also going to trigger the wwe marks. Arnie next and Mr t lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

zaz102 said:


> This is more of a question, but why are there people that act like wrestling is like teams (e.g. Team WWE vs Team AEW).
> 
> I stopped watching WWE for the most part, but I respect what they do and I'd be damned if I missed a Royal Rumble or WrestleMania. And the occasional story/character can pull you in (CM Punk for me).
> 
> ...


It’s simply tribalism man.

Which is absolutely silly to me. My billionaire’s wrestling company is better than your billionaire’s wrestling company..

People need to stop getting caught up in tribalistic bullshit. No matter what they say otherwise the only things Vince and Tony Kahn care about is our money and our eyes. Nothing wrong with liking AEW or WWE better but it would be best if people just posted more about what they like instead of acting like a little pawn in a billionaires game

I do think a lot of the current fanbase has taken the wrong message away from the Monday Night Wars - that brief 3 year period was unprecedented in terms of box office success and entertainment, but it also introduced a lot of corporate ideas that really shouldn't concern fans: things like ratings, demos, buyrates.

It whipped up such a frenzy around connecting your fandom with a brand's business success -*- *and it resulted in the implosion of the last two non-WWE national alternatives and kickstarted a box office decline that's never really recovered.

TNA tried to compete head-on with WWE and in two years' time, destroyed it's reputation, burned bridges with it's locker room, and sabotaged whatever stable footing it created for itself -- and has never really recovered.

That's the thing about encouraging the tribalism between promotions: it typically ends with a promotion going bankrupt -- and that's not good for the business or the wrestlers.

In the good old days before this bullshit, the extent of "tribalism" were wrestling articles about dream matches between Ultimate Warrior and Sting.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

This is the right move for AEW. How can you not have Snoop around when he was comedy gold for the Tyson vs Jones fight on commentary. The only issue I have is AEW not using him correctly.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Erik. said:


> It’s simply tribalism man.
> 
> Which is absolutely silly to me. My billionaire’s wrestling company is better than your billionaire’s wrestling company..
> 
> ...


Great post.

Tremendous read by Sebastian Junger - Tribe, for anyone who wants to read up about this.

We are so beyond the need for tribalism it is literally holdings back as a species.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

10gizzle said:


> Great post.
> 
> Tremendous read by Sebastian Junger - Tribe, for anyone who wants to read up about this.
> 
> We are so beyond the need for tribalism it is literally holdings back as a species.


Yep.

I don't watch WWE because it doesn't entertain me.

I don't spend the majority of my time on this forum in the WWE sections shitting on the plot holes in stories, the booking or the talent involved because I don't care, I don't watch and I'm not interested.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> If you think cable is dying satellite radio is more critical. No way does stern do higher figure than aew


Sirius has 35 million subscribers and Stern is their top talent.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I see a lot of people in here really didn't watch the Tyson fight if they think Snoop is irrelevant in 2020. Besides Nate Robinson getting knocked the f*** out, Snoop's commentary was the highlight of the show.*


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Sirius has 35 million subscribers and Stern is their top talent.


Subscribers aren't listeners. Stern"s audience is a fraction of what is was. Demo would have completely changed now he interviews Hilary & Lady Gaga as opposed to Hank the angry drunk dw... Radio throwing money at him is like TV throwing money at any product which can get audience. Industry declining so his value goes up.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I see a lot of people in here really didn't watch the Tyson fight if they think Snoop is irrelevant in 2020. Besides Nate Robinson getting knocked the f*** out, Snoop's commentary was the highlight of the show.*


Definitely a lot of ppl out of touch with popular culture & social media


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Subscribers aren't listeners. Stern"s audience is a fraction of what is was. Demo would have completely changed now he interviews Hilary & Lady Gaga as opposed to Hank the angry drunk dw... Radio throwing money at him is like TV throwing money at any product which can get audience. Industry declining so his value goes up.


If 35 million people are subscribed to Sirius Satellite Radio and Howard is the biggest personality there it stands to reason he's relatively killing it in listeners. He doesn't have to be as big as he was to still be a big deal.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> If 35 million people are subscribed to Sirius Satellite Radio and Howard is the biggest personality there it stands to reason he's relatively killing it in listeners. He doesn't have to be as big as he was to still be a big deal.


No - means industry is dying & desperate to cling to subscribers. His audience getting old & not being replaced. 
Stern wouldn't bring in young demo aew seek - it's not 1996


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> No - means industry is dying & desperate to cling to subscribers. His audience getting old & not being replaced.
> Stern wouldn't bring in young demo aew seek - it's not 1996


This is what I responded to 



Pippen94 said:


> If you think cable is dying satellite radio is more critical. *No way does stern do higher figure than aew*


Given the fact Sirius has 35 million subscribers and Stern is their top act, it's almost a certainty he has more listeners than AEW has viewers given he was making 90 million a year before his extension.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> This is what I responded to
> 
> 
> 
> Given the fact Sirius has 35 million subscribers and Stern is their top act, it's almost a certainty he has more listeners than AEW has viewers given he was making 90 million a year before his extension.


Best i could find- According to this article, 5 years ago it was 12% which would be 4.25M listeners. Obviously could have gone up or down a bit.









Howard Stern and SiriusXM Sign New Deal for 5 Years (Published 2015)


Mr. Stern will stay with the satellite radio company for five more years, and expanded video and archival content is planned.




www.google.com





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zaz102 said:


> Best i could find- According to this article, 5 years ago it was 12% which would be 4.25M listeners. Obviously could have gone up or down a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean at 35 million subscribers for Sirius, he'd have to get less than 3% of subscribers to listen to him in order to land under AEW Dynamite numbers. If he got just 3% of subscribers to listen thats 1million listeners.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I mean at 35 million subscribers for Sirius, he'd have to get less than 3% of subscribers to listen to him in order to land under AEW Dynamite numbers. If he got just 3% of subscribers to listen thats 1million listeners.


Majority of subscribers don't listen. 2.7 million said they would cancel subscription if Howard left in 2019. Ppl who've worked there have said listenership is now in hundred of thousands which makes sense


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hellooooo. He just signed a 5 year deal worth 400 million dollars to be the biggest star on satellite. He interviewed stars that would never go on AEW such as Miley Cyrus, Harry Styles, Elton John, Jane Fonda etc. Good mix of legends, young people that appeal etc. These are interviews from this year by the way.
> 
> He's not as mainstream and relevant as he was 20 years ago but he's still someone that every publicist wants to have their clients interviewed by and he still has an audience that is attractive to big time celebrities, advertisers and sponsors.
> 
> Also, in the United States I'd probably say Howard and Snoop are on the same level fame wise. Snoop wins internationally though.


Honestly, if anything, Stern has become more mainstream and boring now. Nothing about him is cutting edge or controversial anymore. He is basically The Simpsons of radio. People thought both were tools of the devil when they came out originally, but now are blander than your average program.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Majority of subscribers don't listen. 2.7 million said they would cancel subscription if Howard left in 2019. *Ppl who've worked there have said listenership is now in hundred of thousands which makes sense*


Link as this doesn't even make sense given the statement before it. Just last year 2.7 million subscribers said they'd leave if Howard left. Howard doesn't leave, but now you're saying he only has hundreds of thousands of views. What you're saying doesn't make mathematical since. You're saying Sirius is giving Stern 90+ million a year to only get less than 3% of their audience. 

That makes no sense. He has more listeners than AEW has viewers despite him being less popular than his heyday


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Link as this doesn't even make sense given the statement before it. Just last year 2.7 million subscribers said they'd leave if Howard left. Howard doesn't leave, but now you're saying he only has hundreds of thousands of views. What you're saying doesn't make mathematical since. You're saying Sirius is giving Stern 90+ million a year to only get less than 3% of their audience.
> 
> That makes no sense. He has more listeners than AEW has viewers despite him being less popular than his heyday


Its unlikrly all subscribers use any paid service everyday. Ppl subscribing for stern are unlikely to listen everyday. Listenership referred to counts all listeners maybe for a year or a month or week but not at one time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Its unlikrly all subscribers use any paid service everyday. Ppl subscribing for stern are unlikely to listen everyday. Listenership referred to counts all listeners maybe for a year or a month or week but not at one time.


He does 2 shows a week, 2.7 million were willing to leave this service over him not being there. Now you think it's unlikely most of his listeners catch his 3 episodes lol. 

You really don't want to admit he's bigger than AEW huh?


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> He does 2 shows a week, 2.7 million were willing to leave this service over him not being there. Now you think it's unlikely most of his listeners catch his 3 episodes lol.
> 
> You really don't want to admit he's bigger than AEW huh?


If 2.7 million ppl subscribe for him it's unlikely that many listen to show every morning. That's why figure under a million gels


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> If 2.7 million ppl subscribe for him it's unlikely that many listen to show every morning. That's why figure under a million gels


So yes 2.7 million subscribed solely for him (that's not even counting those who listen to him and others). You'd have to be predicting that less than 35% of the 2.7 million people solely subscribed for him listen to him when he comes on. This sounds like a wild guess.

Stern does bigger numbers it's okay.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> So yes 2.7 million subscribed solely for him (that's not even counting those who listen to him and others). You'd have to be predicting that less than 35% of the 2.7 million people solely subscribed for him listen to him when he comes on. This sounds like a wild guess.
> 
> Stern does bigger numbers it's okay.


That's the nature of paid service - all those subscribers won't be listening at same time & accords with staff who've said audience dropped from 20 mill on normal redio at peak to under a mill now.

Now if you want to argue who is more appealing to younger demo let's have that then


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> That's the nature of paid service - all those subscribers won't be listening at same time & accords with staff who've said audience dropped from 20 mill on normal redio at peak to under a mill now.
> 
> Now if you want to argue who is more appealing to younger demo let's have that then



Again any link to this staff saying they're only gett a few 100k viewers despite him having 2.7 million subscribers just for him? You're changing your argument over and over. 

You went from this 



Pippen94 said:


> If you think cable is dying satellite radio is more critical. *No way does stern do higher figure than aew*


To well 2.7 million people subscribe solely for him but they don't listen even though he's there 


Pippen94 said:


> Majority of subscribers don't listen. 2.7 million said they would cancel subscription if Howard left in 2019. Ppl who've worked there have said listenership is now in hundred of thousands which makes sense


To now well uh let's talk about young demo. Like christ man you're all over the place.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Subscribers aren't listeners. Stern"s audience is a fraction of what is was. Demo would have completely changed now he interviews Hilary & Lady Gaga as opposed to *Hank the angry drunk* dw... Radio throwing money at him is like TV throwing money at any product which can get audience. Industry declining so his value goes up.





Pippen94 said:


> Definitely a lot of ppl out of touch with popular culture & social media


Hank The Angry Dwarf has been dead for 19 years. You still think Howard could be interviewing him but it's other people who are out of touch? Come on Pippen.



RapShepard said:


> Again any link to this staff saying they're only gett a few 100k viewers despite him having 2.7 million subscribers just for him? You're changing your argument over and over.
> 
> You went from this
> 
> ...


It's like Dave Meltzer in forum form.

Howard has a regular fan base that is probably that 2.7 million people that people are mentioning and then he gets additional listenership when he does a big interview (Eg Miley Cyrus, Harry Styles etc)

Celebs like Miley Cyrus aren't turning up to talk to 200,000 people. If they did turn up for numbers like that then AEW wouldn't having Snoop Dogg hosting in a few weeks they'd have Harry Styles.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Howard Stern actually just renewed his deal with Sirius XM (One of if not the largest satellite radio companies in the world) earlier this week for a 5 year deal worth approximately 400 million dollars (Minimum) over 5 years. It was such a big deal that him agreeing to terms actually boosted Sirius XM's share price. Not bad for a has been.
> 
> Also, didn't Dustin Rhodes invite Howard Stern to attend AEW which ended up being ignored? Irrelevant has been Howard wasn't interested in turning up to AEW for some much needed publicity.
> 
> ...


On Stern: Fucking roasted. Stern is basically making as much for one year’s work as AEW is getting over their entire TV deal. That’s why people who talk about AEW’s deal being HUGE entertainment money really need to check themselves. Wrestling is cheap. Dirt cheap.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hank The Angry Dwarf has been dead for 19 years. You still think Howard could be interviewing him but it's other people who are out of touch? Come on Pippen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miley Cyrus & Harry Styles are both pop performers who want to be taken seriously as artists so they go & get interviewed by the great interviewer Howard Stern 
If you've ever seen a leaked staff meeting on YouTube Howard mentions pitch to celebrities to them on is the coverage media gives interview after. Doesn't mean there's a large audience listening live - given it's satellite radio & 2020 probably isn't.
What this has to do with aew I having no f*"" idea


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> Miley Cyrus & Harry Styles are both pop performers who want to be taken seriously as artists so they go & get interviewed by the great interviewer Howard Stern
> If you've ever seen a leaked staff meeting on YouTube Howard mentions pitch to celebrities to them on is the coverage media gives interview after. Doesn't mean there's a large audience listening live - given it's satellite radio & 2020 probably isn't.
> What this has to do with aew I having no f*"" idea


Someone raised Stern as if he were irrelevant and that the use of Snoop Dogg shouldn’t be criticised if Stern querying what AEW even is is going to be counted.

Stern is getting approximately three times from Sirius what AEW gets from TNT. Your side, since you seem so eager to pick up the sword, needs to choose which way to fall on it: Is Stern way more relevant or are those TNT key demos not really as important/impressive as people make out? Both?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> So yes 2.7 million subscribed solely for him (that's not even counting those who listen to him and others). You'd have to be predicting that less than 35% of the 2.7 million people solely subscribed for him listen to him when he comes on. This sounds like a wild guess.
> 
> Stern does bigger numbers it's okay.


I wouldn't be surprised if 35% is a big number.
Look at WWE's channel for example, 70m subscribers but most of their videos get less than 1m with only the main event talent getting more 1m views.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if 35% is a big number.
> Look at WWE's channel for example, 70m subscribers but most of their videos get less than 1m with only the main event talent getting more 1m views.


But you have to remember the big difference between WWE's YouTube and Howard Stern on Sirius Satellite Radio is that Howard fans have to pay. Sirius is $16 a month, if you're paying that a month what's the likelihood of you not using the service?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if 35% is a big number.
> Look at WWE's channel for example, 70m subscribers but most of their videos get less than 1m with only the main event talent getting more 1m views.


Don’t you have to pay for a Sirius subscription? Comparing it to YouTube seems wildly unfair.

That being said, as ridiculous as the “Stern is irrelevant and AEW is super-cool” people are going with their arguments, Stern probably doesn’t get 2.7 million listeners a show. Subscription services, gym memberships, etc. kind of count on that. But I’d be surprised if he doesn’t get two-thirds of that every show. That’s an old TV rule of thumb that I am just lifting.

And, just glancing over this thread, that number is just people who said they would cancel if he wasn’t there, right? People who listen because he is but also see value in other stuff wouldn’t be factored into that. His “casual audience.” That could be double, or even triple.

That 2.7 million seems to be the number that Stern is actually worth ON HIS OWN. That should probably be compared to the number of people who actually have cable for AEW alone. If AEW were off the air, would cable be cut more rapidly?

When AEW announced their partnership with B/R Live, they allegedly got 300k FREE subscribers. Compare that to Stern losing 2.7 million for Sirius if he were to be dropped.

Yeah...


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Wood said:


> Someone raised Stern as if he were irrelevant and that the use of Snoop Dogg shouldn’t be criticised if Stern querying what AEW even is is going to be counted.
> 
> Stern is getting approximately three times from Sirius what AEW gets from TNT. Your side, since you seem so eager to pick up the sword, needs to choose which way to fall on it: Is Stern way more relevant or are those TNT key demos not really as important/impressive as people make out? Both?


I didn't raise the point that Stern isn't relevant, your comprehension of things at it again. I'm saying Snoop and Stern are cut from the same tree, and Snoop is a bigger star and more well known, you were thrilled when Stern didn't know what AEW was but when someone such as Snoop works with them he's "irrelevant". Just shows you have no basis and looking to take the negative side on AEW always 

Stern is an international star who's been in the game for decades, why are you surprised he has a legion of fans nd followers? Anybody could tell you he's more well known than AEW right? if you ask the random person on the street. I'm saying that him not knowing AEW is fine, he's too busy for it, but if someone like Snoop does, and is willing to work with them, that's going to get them tons of eyeballs too.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> But you have to remember the big difference between WWE's YouTube and Howard Stern on Sirius Satellite Radio is that Howard fans have to pay. Sirius is $16 a month, if you're paying that a month what's the likelihood of you not using the service?


Didn't know it was that much, 35%-50% is a good conversion rate then.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I didn't raise the point that Stern isn't relevant, your comprehension of things at it again. I'm saying Snoop and Stern are cut from the same tree, and Snoop is a bigger star and more well known, you were thrilled when Stern didn't know what AEW was but when someone such as Snoop works with them he's "irrelevant". Just shows you have no basis and looking to take the negative side on AEW always
> 
> Stern is an international star who's been in the game for decades, why are you surprised he has a legion of fans nd followers? Anybody could tell you he's more well known than AEW right? if you ask the random person on the street.


I didn’t say it was you. Someone did earlier trying to flip relevancy rules. Was it you? Okay, well, then — you’ve been schooled.

Also, lol at you getting upset at someone apparently putting words into your mouth and then doing it to someone else. Yikes.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Wood said:


> I didn’t say it was you. Someone did earlier trying to flip relevancy rules. Was it you? Okay, well, then — you’ve been schooled.
> 
> Also, lol at you getting upset at someone apparently putting words into your mouth and then doing it to someone else. Yikes.


So what are you saying?
Do you understand how ridiculous you sound when you/someone claims Snoop is irrelevant?

I'm simply showing how if 2 celebs of big status, a status bigger than AEW, one doesn't know AEW and one actually works with them, and people are willing to take the ignorance of one for AEW, while dismiss the WORK the other does with them, that person shouldn't be taken seriously when they say "i want the company to improve "


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Didn't know it was that much, 35%-50% is a good conversion rate then.


Idk what the Howard listenership rate is. I know sirius has 35 million subscribers at $16 a month. He's their highest paid talent at $90 million a year before he re-signed last week. If just a measly 5% of Sirius subscribers listened to Howard their biggest star that's 1,750,000 listeners. Realistically what are the odds that their biggest star only gets 5% of their overall subscribers?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I liked Howard Stern way back when Jackie The Joke Man was head writer.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Its a shame Eric the Actor died. 

I'd love to hear him rage at Howard for his AEW comments.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Its a shame Eric the Actor died.
> 
> I'd love to hear him rage at Howard for his AEW comments.


They're not...a backyard...fucking...operation...YOU...BIG NOSED...JACKASS!!

Ack ack


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

The Wood said:


> On Stern: Fucking roasted. Stern is basically making as much for one year’s work as AEW is getting over their entire TV deal. That’s why people who talk about AEW’s deal being HUGE entertainment money really need to check themselves. Wrestling is cheap. Dirt cheap.


Sorry to keep bringing this up but again I don't understand the dirt cheap logic due to wrestling fans being worth less.

Stern: $400M / 5 Years / 4.25M Listeners (per my previous post) = $18.82 per Listener

AEW: $175M / 4 Years / 835K Viewers (per Variety Magazine) = $52.40 per viewer

Stern gets more since he has a more listeners overall, but gets significantly less than an AEW on a per viewer basis. This makes it look like wrestling viewers are worth more than Stern listeners.

I'm sure this isn't the case, but just trying to understand the logic.


----------



## WrestlingFlander (Dec 12, 2020)

The Wood said:


> On Stern: Fucking roasted. Stern is basically making as much for one year’s work as AEW is getting over their entire TV deal. That’s why people who talk about AEW’s deal being HUGE entertainment money really need to check themselves. Wrestling is cheap. Dirt cheap.


Then people want to pretend as if AEW is ironclad with TNT. Shows a lack of understanding.

TNT could cancel AEW and go straight to lunch like nothing happened, there is no value in that brand. They canceled WCW Nitro and Thunder even though they wouldn’t bear anymore financial responsibility(via sale) and WCW was their highest rated show even at the end, drawing literally 4-5 times the viewers AEW does now.

If anyone thinks AEW couldn’t get cancelled they’re kidding yourself,


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

The past few pages here is riddled with misinformation.

Sirius is the Netflix of Satellite radio. It is used regularly by the millions of people who subscribe to it, especially the truckers and daily commuters who have nothing but time to listen to their favorite stations when driving. The Howard Stern show is essentially its "Stranger Things" ands by far the most popular show on there.

Howard Stern is literally getting Joe Rogan-esque money (and twice the amount AEW as a whole gets from TNT) yet people here are arguing for his irrelevancy and AEW's popularity... Its like you people live in a bubble and have no semblance of sense, just whatever your feelings tell you. Why do you think he's getting that much money if he wasn't bringing in listeners and subscribers? They have their own app and know who's listening and what they listen to. 

Not everyone is a money mark like Tony Khan and just hands over sacks of money to hasbeens who have little value other than selling t-shirts.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

NathanMayberry said:


> The past few pages here is riddled with misinformation.
> 
> Sirius is the Netflix of Satellite radio. It is used regularly by the millions of people who subscribe to it, especially the truckers and daily commuters who have nothing but time to listen to their favorite stations when driving. The Howard Stern show is essentially its "Stranger Things" ands by far the most popular show on there.
> 
> ...


Stern gets paid so much cause he's got satellite radio over barrel; medium is dying & being replaced by streaming. Departure of biggest star will signal end in many ways. Wwe got USA in same way & likewise it's ratings are the worst it's been - what's being paid is not reflection of performance


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> Stern gets paid so much cause he's got satellite radio over barrel; medium is dying & being replaced by streaming. Departure of biggest star will signal end in many ways. Wwe got USA in same way & likewise it's ratings are the worst it's been - what's being paid is not reflection of performance


In other words, Stern is super-valuable to the medium so they are willing to pay him out the ass because of that value. Cool. That’s basically what Nathan just said except you’re trying to spin it into being a bad thing.

Do you think USA and FOX pay WWE more money than they rake in from them? Do you realise that cable is in a similar spot to radio? But millions of people still listen to it — whether that be because it’s what they know, find it convenient or genuinely prefer that to lining up a bunch of podcasts or whatever.

AEW should have TNT over a barrel too. But they don’t. Because they’re not that valuable.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Stern gets paid so much cause he's got satellite radio over barrel; medium is dying & being replaced by streaming. Departure of biggest star will signal end in many ways. Wwe got USA in same way & likewise it's ratings are the worst it's been - what's being paid is not reflection of performance


You have no idea what you're talking about. It didn't take more than a few hours for this to be proven and to ring true and clear:

*"you people live in a bubble and have no semblance of sense, just whatever your feelings tell you."*

Satellite radio is certainly not dying. Sirius XM - number of subscribers in the U.S. 2011-2020 | Statista

FYI, Sirius is a service that is used in your car and its available in pretty much every North American vehicle released after 2012. There's hundreds of channels and so much content on there. Stern is getting paid how much he is worth. 

Also, do you mind explaining what exactly this _streaming _competitor that is supposedly killing and replacing Sirius? Or what streaming has to do with a service that people use inside their cars? Please tell me how you didn't just pull that out of your ass.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

NathanMayberry said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about. It didn't take more than a few hours for this to prove to ring true and clear:
> 
> *"you people live in a bubble and have no semblance of sense, just whatever your feelings tell you."*
> 
> ...


Because Bluetooth

Subs are misleading - 35 million is official number but not all listen & lot probably aren't even ppl. For example car companies purchase subscriptions & offer them as part of purchase. 

Stern's value is not so much his audience but being face of company - losing only star they got probably fatal blow


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

So what you’re saying is (beyond being wrong about Sirius, evidently) is that Stern is a star that warrants $120 million per year because they don’t want to lose him?


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Because Bluetooth
> 
> Subs are misleading - 35 million is official number but not all listen & lot probably aren't even ppl. For example car companies purchase subscriptions & offer them as part of purchase.
> 
> Stern's value is not so much his audience but being face of company - losing only star they got probably fatal blow


So you're wrong and instead of accepting that and learning, you double down with irrelevant non-sense and continue to post more of your feelings.




> Because Bluetooth


I'll give you an opportunity to not speak out of your ass and to actually do research. Here is the channel guide: Radio Channel Guide Download | SiriusXM.ca, go through it and then you'll understand why just yelling out Bluetooth isn't proof that Sirius is dying.


Do you use Netflix when you want to watch an episode of Dynamite live?




> 35 million is official number but not all listen & lot probably aren't even ppl


What are you basing this off of?

100K people paid money to see the last AEW PPV but not all watched & lot probably aren't even ppl.... <--- see how stupid that sounds? 



> For example car companies purchase subscriptions & offer them as part of purchase.


Your point being exactly? Offering their service as a free trial is the best way they see to gain new subscribers. People who have no idea what it is, buy a new car with the service activated and see how great it is and stay subscribed. Netflix does the same thing. As does Disney+, Amazon Prime. Spotify, HBO Max and pretty much any subscription based service. Its digital marketing 101, the easiest way to get someone to pay you to use your product or service is to get them using it in the first place.




> Stern's value is not so much his audience but being face of company - losing only star they got probably fatal blow


Its fucking hilarious reading this from an AEW fan who bleets out "THE DEMO" every Thursday night cuz Dynamite can't get 1 million people to watch on Wednesday. And you say it with absolutely no hint at irony. 


You've repeatedly shown you have no idea what you're talking about.. Its literally the premier form of radio in vehicles in North America. Howard Stern is popular but it isn't propped up by him. He's on 1 channel out of almost 300 and his show is only on 3 times a week. Stern's getting paid as much as he is because he's that big of a star and his name carries that much value. He is big enough that a public invitation from an AEW star, he just talked about, is not even worth responding to. Trying to even argue that he is irrelevant is absurd and is only being said because he hurt feelings with a comment he probably doesn't even remember making...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NathanMayberry said:


> So you're wrong and instead of accepting that and learning, you double down with irrelevant non-sense and continue to post more of your feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking ouch. Pippen isn’t going to know what to do to come back from this one.

Lol, I don’t think Pippen knows what Sirius is. I’m thinking he thinks subscription to it is free. The “they’re not even ppl” line probably comes from the idea of YouTube bots or something.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen is so uneducated about this and if I recall he actually started this debate so you'd think he'd be much more prepared.


----------

